# What are my vehicle options with this horse?



## VaticanVice (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello drivers! I'm very new to this, and I have a small wonder.

I have a lovely little Haflinger filly with whom I'd like to start driving. She's coming 4 years old, just barely started under saddle, with some ground driving under her belt. I've harnessed her, but never hitched her to a cart. I do have a breaking cart and harness available for use at my barn, and both are the appropriate size. She's 14.1 and well-built, lots of bone and very athletic.

A friend of mine recently got engaged and asked me if, a year and a half down the line, Nyneve and I might be able to pull her wedding carriage. I told her we wouldn't be able to pull anything very big, and she said she didn't care if it was small as long as it had a front and back seat (so she and her fiance can sit together while I drive from up front).

I've seen carriages of this type designed for a single horse before, but I've never been sure whether I could get one for a horse Nev's size. I'm certainly willing, especially size I'd have a nice long time to prepare my pony. (I wouldn't have considered it if I didn't, I have no illusions about where we are in the process right now.)

Are there smaller, multi-passenger vehicles that would suit this purpose? Would I have to have something custom-made? I am not ready to purchase anything yet, I'm just exploring my options.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't let her size fool you. She can pull plenty. Start with a quality harness that fits correctly. You will need a 4 wheeled wagon or carriage for 3 people. depending upon where you are you might find equipment for haflingers or look at modifying a light horse cart. ( shorter wheels and shalfs).

It will be a good goal to aim for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

We have a 4 passenger surrey that each of our haflingers pull with a full load of adults. One of them is smaller that your mare. THey are strong and quite capable. Our surrey is a cobb size shafts, etc. See the picture below. That's Goldie. He's about 13 hands


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

This is a better picture of the surrey with the top down. As you can see there are 4 adults in the vehicle. One is Santa! Goldie will be pulling this surrey with a bride in November.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

BTW.she's beautiful!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Where did you get her from?


----------



## VaticanVice (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow, guys, thank you! It's so cool to see the little drafties pulling big loads. Hooray, now I'm super-excited!



Golden Horse said:


> Where did you get her from?


She's from River Valley Haflingers. I see you once owned Alto, her grandsire on her dam's side! Awesome! She's out of Elita GJF, by Merlando's Magic Ely.



Lilley said:


> BTW.she's beautiful!


Thank you so much! She's such a little princess pony--but she's got a war horse spirit.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

VaticanVice said:


> She's from River Valley Haflingers. I see you once owned Alto, her grandsire on her dam's side! Awesome! She's out of Elita GJF, by Merlando's Magic Ely.


I thought I recognized the type, I love Merl and Elita is a super mare, you have a good one there I think.


----------



## VaticanVice (Oct 28, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I thought I recognized the type, I love Merl and Elita is a super mare, you have a good one there I think.


Thank you! I just adore her. She's wicked smart, well-conformed, and just a darling. I've owned her only a few months, but I'm so excited for our career together. :3


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

Here's the surrey with the top up. This one has "trail tires" instead of the wooden wheels. The pneumatic tires make it easier to use on dirt and sandy roads/trails. It may not be as pretty as the wooden wheels but it sure does work well.












We got it from Frontier Equestrian in MO
Saddles, Australian saddles, draft horse saddles, dressage saddles, wholesale saddles


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Just wondering. It seems like a lot of money for you to spend on someone's wedding for a vehicle that I don't think you would get good use out of.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

She is lovely, BUT there is NO WAY that she will be experienced enough to ensure the safety of the wedding couple by next year. I guess if she is your daily driving transportation to work 5 days/week for the next year, I'll take my words back.


----------



## VaticanVice (Oct 28, 2012)

Those are totally fair concerns, guys. Nothing here is even close to set in stone, though, and if it looks even for a moment that this is not going to work, I am happy to tell the bride to find someone else. I'm just exploring my options. Thanks for your words of wisdom


----------

